# pro mark stump grinder



## kickin sum grass (Feb 27, 2005)

I just bought a used promark stump grinder. It is around an 1987 model. It is a walk behind unit, self propelled. I was curious where to get the teeth for the cutting wheel and maybe other parts online.

What do you all think about promark stump grinders?
I would mainly be using it to grind the stumps of larger shrubs etc when removing old landscapes.

It has a newer honda motor. I gave 2000 for it. Did I do o.k.?


----------



## Koa Man (Feb 27, 2005)

Promark made several different models. Which one did you get? All took standard teeth, like the Rayco standard.


----------



## kickin sum grass (Feb 28, 2005)

The model # is 940004. There is no other stickes. It looks like it was repainted at one point. I see what you mean about the standard tooth like the raycos. It has the same look but you unbolt the two bolts to loose ad the tooth slides in behind the piece the bolts go thru. The rauco looks like it is all made into one. I guess I could replace the whole tooth assembly when needed. 

I will try to get pics soon.
Thanks


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 1, 2005)

The standard Rayco tooth is like the ones you have. The one piece Rayco tooth is not their standard one. That is their super tooth. No separate pockets and tooth combo, stronger and no gauging necessary, but more than twice the price of the standard tooth. You can change over if you want, but I would keep what you have unless the pockets are all worn.


----------



## JOHN MUCCI (Jun 29, 2005)

*Promark Parts*

HELLO, I CAN HELP YOU GET PROMARK PARTS, STUMP GRINDERS, BRUSH CHIPPER, ECT.THANKS MAGIC
[email protected]


----------

